
Google+ API a Technology Review - apievangelist
http://blog.apievangelist.com/2011/09/16/google-api-a-technology-review/
======
JSFOOMASTER
12/31/1969 - alrighty then, someone has a time machine.

Other than that, I agree api is still lacking, I am sure it will improve over
time.

------
apievangelist
Time machine fixed. Thanks.

